# Cast Iron Table



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

I do not have too many more years left in my WW life. My present router table is at least 25 years old and rickety. It has a Makita 13 amp plunge router in it that is still a work horse. It has, however, a rectangular base. 
I am not going to build a table and wonder if anyone has any experience with the cast iron tables. Additionally can one get a router plate that is configured for this base?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jerry are you really stuck on cast iron ? I almost bought a General International cast iron table till I heard of ill fitting problems with there plate . Maybe they got the bugs worked out but I'm kinda liking the Incra brand of tables , lifts ,plates etc

This is the one I almost bought 
http://www.general.ca/products/2_excalibur/40-200.html


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes I think I want cast iron. Here is one I have looked at...MLCS Heavyweight and Precision Router Tables


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Jerry; would this be of any interest to you?
https://www.kmstools.com/magnum-router-table-107345
No idea of the quality but the price seems reasonable(?)...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jerry I'm not sure why you are set on a steel table but one of the things I like about wooden tables is that I can lift the router and insert out and use them that way or that they are easier to change bits and adjust when out of the table. It's not like I don't know both sides of the argument, I`ve owned a Veritas steel table for around 20 years and I just don`t use it a lot anymore because my wooden ones are easier and handier to use.


----------



## CM1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Bonka AKA Jerry.

I will not try to dissuaded you from either of the two cast iron tables in the link below. I will just give you my input. I have placed hands on both the General and the MLCS.

First I will say that the General looked good. I had a nice looking router lift plate installed with older technology being used compared to some of the newer IE Woodpecker, Jess, Incra router lift plates. The General table had rust on it sitting in the store. I asked about it and was told by the pros at Ideal Saw Works that, That has been an issue with the cast iron decks from General . I told him I don't see any rust on the cast iron saw decks in here. For the price tag of 1450.00 I was skeptical. The store had two units a display unit that had rust which looked like lots of finger prints and a demo unit. I was not impressed with the demo unit It vibrated badly and the fence system did not impress. So I walked away from that unit. link of model That I looked at and tested
#40-200 ? Deluxe router table kit

A friend of mine whom is an old timer and some what stuck in his ways purchased the MLCS Heavyweight. He just had to have a Cast Iron unit. Indeed it is a heavy weight the tilt up top is a joke for router adjustments height. Did I say it is heavy. He had several issues with the unit and tried to give it to me at a huge discount that is how I came to not like the unit after running some stock thru it. Twice I had to re-center the router. It is difficult to assemble that could be why the router had issues. (No I did not assemble it he did and he gave me an ear full about the work he did assembling it. There is not a plate with the MLCS unit you are stuck with what you got no upgrades in the future to the plate. Like the General above the fence was to me below current standards like the flag ship units out there. My friend ended up sending it back to MLCS and getting a X! combo setup.
link for the unit is enclosed below
Phenolic Router Table Tops and X1 Fence
MLCS Heavyweight and Precision Router Tables (be sure to read all the reviews not all are positive.)

I have another friend that went in on the cheap for one hell of a table from MLCS with the U-turn lift system and the X1 fence. I know for a fact he in love with his table system. I have used it while assisting him with some of his projects. It does every thing he wants and then some more. Seeing his U-turn has me wanting to finally upgrade to a router lift. Note that I am somewhat disabled so it is getting really old for me to go under the table top to change heights and I want a larger table. am in no way a fan boy of MLCS and will past on one of their systems even thought the cost are lower. I am going to purchase a new Incra router table combo 3 system I am working out the specs as to what router and lift combo, I want to be on there retiring my older PC. Plus I am awaiting a response back as to how much I can save with a Military Discount. Hopefully Monday I will hear something so that I can do my purchase. 

By all means do a lot of research read the reviews on the table/s you may be interested in. I don't know your situation like you stated you may not be long for WW anymore so do look at the MLCS they have awesome CS and great products same with Rockler, and Kreg maybe a cheaper in cost MDF laminated table will do you well. 

If you are dead stuck on a metal table check out Sommerfeld Tools, Mark Sommerfeld has a decent anodized aluminum table that he sales with a Triton you can catch his videos on YouTube with his table in use. That man can work a table.


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

That could be an option. I will probably do something when fall/winter arrive. It is too hot and humid to do much of anything in the shop. I do not have dust removal so I have to have the doors open and a fan running. I know I should have it but I haven't in over thirty years and with the short time left it is not in any plan.
Thank you.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bonka said:


> That could be an option. I will probably do something when fall/winter arrive. It is too hot and humid to do much of anything in the shop. I do not have dust removal so I have to have the doors open and a fan running. I know I should have it but I haven't in over thirty years and with the short time left it is not in any plan.
> Thank you.


Jerry this is a very different take on your question. I would put air conditioning and dust collection in your shop so you could work there all year long. I live in Tennessee and if I didn't have air conditioning in my shop I would not be out there at all. I just hate the humidity. You do have a router table but you don't have air and dust collection.

I told you it would be different. :smile:


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

I can hook my RT up to a shop-vac. Any of the other saw producing machinery I have spewing outside with the garage door open and a fan blowing. I am not going to install a dust collection period. At this stage of my life and after not using it since starting WW it would be a waste of money for me. 
I do all of my glue ups and other assembly in the shop with the A/C on. I don't do as much WW as I once did as I am getting some burn out.
Thanks.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Jerry.

I purchased the MLCS cast iron router extension wing for my Jet Hybrid cabinet saw. I went this route due to lack of space in my 2 car garage. The phenolic plate that came with it fit great and was easy to adjust. I paired mine with a Triton TRA001 router. The fence is adequate, not great. It is MDF but has performed well on every project so far. I mounted the extension on to the existing right side cast iron wing. I was concerned that the weight of this wing might tilt the saw in that configuration but that was not the case. My setup allows me to make most saw cuts without having to remove the router fence and it only takes a minute to remove it when I need to cut sheet goods. 

Rich


----------

